# From the Pen of Poe



## Elf Mommy (Jan 23, 2010)

[align=center]







[/align][align=center]From the Pen of Poe...the beginning


Starting off the blog with some photos of the scruffy-looking, shedding, tuft-butted Poe on the porch today with Kirby. 

























































[/align][align=center]
[/align]


----------



## pOker (Jan 23, 2010)

good start to the new blog..kirby is sooooo cute..
and beautiful dog too 

Looks like Kirby got lots of binkies.


----------



## Boz (Jan 23, 2010)

Eeek look at that gorgeous boy!!  (both Poe and Kirby )


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 24, 2010)

Awwww. :inlove: What great pic's.


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 24, 2010)

:inlove:nice to see somebun else looking a tad tufty round the butt


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks, all  Yes, this is definitely shedding season for Poe!


----------



## hartleybun (Jan 24, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> thanks, all  Yes, this is definitely shedding season for Poe!


:biggrin2:my rexes are getting quite tufty - they have their vaccinations/check up soon and always manage to look so scruffy and tufty for the vet. it's been very cold here to so why any bun would want to shed a winter coat is beyond me!


----------



## pherber12 (Jan 24, 2010)

omg, he looks so soft..


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 24, 2010)

He is EXTREMELY soft and poofy....but when I hold him right now, my shirt is covered in lil black rexy hairs when I put him down. LOL


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 24, 2010)

I love Poe.
He is like the yin to my Pippin's yang.
[=


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2010)

Aww, cactus-butt Poe! I missed seeing pictures of him (I haven't been online much!). Glad to see he is still skipping around and being happy!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 29, 2010)

You always take such pictures! 

Its so cute when you have a big dog like Kirby and a little bun like Poe nose to nose.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 6, 2010)

Poe had some fun running around today in the kid-free house (boy with his dad, girl at a friend's house).

Photo overload again, sorry!






Can I come up, Mommy? Can I?





Please, God, let Mommy let me up...






Distracted by peanut butter!






I'm coming up now! (brief pause of photos while petting, grooming and treats ensued)






I wonder if I'll get yelled at if I jump on the couch right now?






Can you see me, Mommy?






I see you!






but, Mom...WHY do I have to get down???






Your yelling has no effect on me!






I'm getting down because *I* want to, not because you told me to!






And I shall LEAP for joy! Right out of the photo, even!






Cheeky Bunner






Someone squirted water on me! How dare they!






thinking evil thoughts






Here's another piece of furniture I could climb!






LEAP!!!






Should I go in the bag?






Should I read some Harry Potter?






Should I leap over the edge?






What's back there?






I will sit next to Mommy and guard her from the rogue rabbit.






peek!






I Love the Couch!






Peek!






Mwa ha ha...I will LICK all your envelopes!!!






Exploring under Mommy's chair






Looking up!






Mom...there's a rabbit under me!






Sitting on Mom's lap






Love you, Mom!!






KISSES!!! to all who got this far! hehe


----------



## SweetSassy (Feb 6, 2010)

:inlove::inlove: Minda...What great pic's. He isa handsome bunny .


----------



## mistyjr (Feb 6, 2010)

Cute photos...lovethe how he jumps........lol


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you April and Misty!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 6, 2010)

Love the narrative, Minda 
He's one adorable bunner!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 6, 2010)

...and he knows it! I'm so glad he has remained a loving boy, too. He jumps right into my lap for grooming (and treats...he knows he'll get treats LOL)


----------



## bengal77 (Feb 7, 2010)

Too cute for words! I loved the narrative too. What a sweet little boy you have. :inlove:


----------



## hartleybun (Feb 7, 2010)

:inlove: love the tufty coat!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 7, 2010)

Ahh what a little cutie, No temptation to add a little friend for him lol?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 7, 2010)

What a photogenic bun. You always take such good pictures.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you, Cheryl and Donna.  He is one of the family and he makes my heart smile.

Paul, no, I think I'm going to stick to being a one-bun household. It keeps the hubby happy and no one bun is competing for my affections. Poe has all the love he wants, and he has Kirby for company too 

Dave, I'm looking to get a new lens this year, so when he comes up for kisses, I can actually focus. LOL thank you!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 8, 2010)

I love all of the pictures! The first "peek!" one made me laugh. I love the first picture of Kirby, too. He looks so "unaffected" by Poe's shenanigans.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 8, 2010)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I love all of the pictures! The first "peek!" one made me laugh. I love the first picture of Kirby, too. He looks so "unaffected" by Poe's shenanigans.


I love the first "peek" too  I used it in my calendar for this week:


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 9, 2010)

Why don't you teach art lol? I am jealous you are really amazing!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 9, 2010)

I've tried teaching art a few times for summer camp programs and whatnot. I'm not very good at teaching it. I can do crafts with kids--things already laid out and ready to be assembled, but I'm no good at teaching artistic ability. I really think of it like math. There are some really good mathematicians out there. They could solve things with equations all day. However, there are far fewer great mathematicians that can convey to students how to work the math on their own. 

I am a believer that in order to be an artist, you have to be born with the ability. I can admire the ability in others, but have no calling to help others improve their talents. 

My mother, on the other hand, is a retired art teacher. She believes anyone can do art and had students do wonderfully artistic work in classes.

I always want my artwork to be an outlet for pleasure and enjoyment. I don't want it to be my job.  (Although making a little money from it now and then wouldn't be all bad.)


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 9, 2010)

Awesome drawings!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2010)

I took Poe out on the porch while his cage was being cleaned. My daughter decided that he should have his little steps out there, too. Here are some photos!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh...we put Yesterday's News into the Scoop Away buckets...they were just giving them away free at the feed store, so I took some home.  Don't want anyone to fret over that!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Poe is so adorable and handsome-- I love him! His adventures on here are so fun and those pics you took of him jumping are *amazing*! I've always wanted to get photos of Hazel jumping like that but I've never been able to. Great drawings too! I look forward to following Poe's antics-- he has so much personality!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 20, 2010)

thank you, fellow mini-rex lover


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 21, 2010)

It was a gorgeous 68 degrees outside, so I spent some time on Poe's Porch Paradise this afternoon.

First he nommed on some pet grass











Then he munched on his edible bowl full of Timothy hay
















He watched the neighbors and all of the passing people.











I like this one, because it looks like the railing says O K :biggrin2:






He flopped for a while next to his new ball (which he sniffed but didn't play with)






He basked in the sun under his end table.






Here he is hopping out next to his "outhouse"






periscoping to check things out






Mommy has dried fruit!!!???!!!











mine?





Digging my face into the hay!






Sun Shine Bunny






partial DBF





I smell something!






Is the bag of dried fruit up here?





It smells soooo good!





Flopping out again





Peeking out





pet me?





ONE




GORGEOUS




REGAL




PRINCE




POE


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 22, 2010)

Great photo's, looks like Poe enjoyed viewing his kingdom.


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 22, 2010)

Just wondering is Poe altered or still in tact, I'm sure you've already stated this but I haven't been too in-depth with your blog so I'm not sure?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you, Dave 

Paul, Poe was neutered a few months ago.  I had it done through Patti and Gainesville Rabbit Rescue. Great Vet!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Feb 22, 2010)

love the little tongue,lol.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 1, 2010)

Oh my gosh, Poe is just LUSCIOUS!!! I think I'm head over heels in love with Rex's now... LOL My Cinna would be utterly jealous of his going outside as well, I do wish we could do it here - Poe looks so happy in the sunshine!


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 3, 2010)

Poe is beyond beautiful... I love that plush black coat, just makes him look so kissable!

I love your calandar as well, that is just stunning style... do you publish datebooks or such for sale?


----------



## LoveMyRabbit0910 (Mar 3, 2010)

I love the pictures of your bunny!! I really love the pic with your dog and bunny together! SOOOO cute!!


----------



## Myia09 (Mar 3, 2010)

Great photos! So adorable!


----------



## RosemaryVanDeuren (Mar 3, 2010)

Hahahaha I love these pics!! The one of him sticking his face into the hay is hilarious! So funny. I'm a big fan of your Poe, he is so handsome  And his nose looks so pink in the sun!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Amanda, I try to get him out whenever the temperature change wouldn't be too great for him. Today it was nice and sunny, but the wind was too cold. I didn't want to chill him. I do so want to take photos of him for the Buns Go Green contest, though. So, I'm hoping it warms up soon. I don't publish my calendars, but not because I don't want to. I just never seem to have the free time to create one to send to a publisher enough in advance. It also would take me using just photographs that I take or that I have permission to use for my sketches. That's a lot of leg work.

Thank you, Gina, Myia and Rosemary. He is a wonderful boy. He's cuddly, but still has the rex attitude that makes me laugh.


----------



## Cabrissi (Mar 4, 2010)

Fingers crossed the weather warms up for you, the contest sounds like fun!  Our weather is fine but we have myxomatosis here in Aus thanks to our government. The vax is prohibited here :Xand it is fatal, so I'm too chicken to let her outside!

It does sound like a lot of work, I can understand not wanting to do it professionally but I figured it was worth asking about as it's too cute and the style is lovely!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 13, 2010)

Happy Gotcha day Poe!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Apr 12, 2010)

Poe Porch Time







Blurry, but darn cute







"Helping" me read






kingdom surveying




































the end


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 12, 2010)

Some lovely pics of Poe - as usual He obviously has opinions on what you should be reading in his presence.....


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2010)

Yay!! A Poe update!!! inkbouce:


sas :inlove:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 15, 2010)

Poe is such a photogenic bun, he loves to work that camera!


----------



## Cabrissi (Apr 16, 2010)

Ah Poe... every time I see him I just want to kiss his gorgeous little rexie face!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 10, 2010)

We went away for Mother's Day weekend. We left Saturday, came home Sunday. I considered bringing Poe, but things conspired against me to do so. 

Friday night, Kirby the Klutz got up too quickly, banged his head on the underside of one of the tv trays, lifting it up and then banging it down on his paw. He started limping. I went out and bought some baby aspirin. I felt it all over and nothing seemed to be broken. We tried to put a bag of frozen peas on it, but he was having nothing of that! We gave him a bath, and still nothing stood out. 

Saturday morning, his toe was swollen and red. We decided to make the trip down to my parents and see a vet there, so we wouldn't miss my niece's baby shower at 3. This meant we were leaving a little earlier than I thought we would. I knew we'd be running around with Kirby, and it would be a more stressful event for Poe if he had to be carted in and out of vet offices.

So, we stocked his cage with tons of hay. We gave him things to play with/tear apart. His water bottle was full to the brim. He really was only missing one pellet meal. 

Kirby was seen by the vet, put on 5 different medications, twice a day, and is looking much better.

We got home yesterday around 6:30. I told the kids to go check Poe's water and food. 

There was no Poe in the cage. 

Somehow he had shifted his cage around enough to escape. As I walked over to my desk, he bounded out to greet me and we held him and kissed him. 

Then the hunt was on. Where did he decide to hang out during his unplanned freedom run? 

There was a pile of poop on the couch, where he also peed on some folded towels and shirts.

There were piles of poop in the kitchen. I'm wondering if he ate the food Kirby left in his bowl. Should be some interesting poops over the next few days. I'm sure he drank his water.

There were poops strategically "hidden" all over the black rug in front of the tub. He seemed to have left both of the kids' rooms and my bedroom alone. 

That's what we have found SO FAR!!! 

My next paycheck, we will be buying a larger, sturdier cage for Poe. I suggested NIC, but hubby wants to buy something else...for now. I don't know if he'll change his mind once he sees the prices, though.


----------



## hartleybun (May 10, 2010)

:vacuum::sweepyou are going to be finding them for weeks!!!!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 10, 2010)

Ugh! I'm sure!!! Where I least expect it even! So far I haven't found anything chewed on, but I know that's coming too!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 10, 2010)

I hope he didn't eat Kirby's food!! Good luck finding the "treasures" lol!


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 10, 2010)

Sounds like Poe was quite the party animal while your were gone!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 10, 2010)

That's my Poe for ya!

I went home for lunch today and spent 40 minutes with him, eating on the porch so he could hop around. It was so nice!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 19, 2010)

I'm getting my summer paychecks this coming Friday. I have to use a lot of the money to pay for summer camp for my kids. I don't want to touch most of it, because it would be lovely to have something in savings. 

However, one of the purchases we are definitely making...is a new cage for Poe.  We're not sure if we're making it...or buying it. I'm artsy fartsy, but I'm not good at the whole woodworking thingie. I'm not sure what we'll end up with. I'm excited to look, though!


----------



## hartleybun (May 19, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> . I'm artsy fartsy, but I'm not good at the whole woodworking thingie. I'm not sure what we'll end up with. I'm excited to look, though!



lol - im the same - i was brought up by grandparents, grandad was a master carpenter and cabinet maker. he was a genius at making any thing from wood. sadly i didnt inherit his talent:grumpy

im guessing poe needs a high security cage given his previous 'form'!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 19, 2010)

or at least one that the kids don't have to completely take apart to clean


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2010)

Here is Poe getting to know his new cage:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 6, 2010)

some photos of it open:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 9, 2010)

Poe got a new litterbox today.  It's the same as the old one, but the grate is there. He did pee on the cloth bottom of the cage. I replaced it with another cloth (yellow with sea stars on it) and put it in the wash. I'm trying to figure out a different way to do his hay, rather than the basket. ...OOOO just typing that gave me an idea.  OK, so... I'll put one of my book bins from my classroom in there with hay. He can sit in the bin and poop as he eats, without it getting all over the cage. That works  

I got lots of hay and stick toys for him to play with, too. I also stuck a bunch of toilet paper tubes in the side of the cage for him to tug at. He hasn't soiled the rug on the top shelf at this point (knock on wood). He's getting out every night, jumping into my lap and the kids' laps. All in all, I think he's a happy bunny, and I'm a happier bunny mommy.


----------



## Myia09 (Jun 9, 2010)

Love the cage!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 10, 2010)

thanks, Myia  I had fun making it with the hubby


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 10, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> He can sit in the bin and poop as he eats, without it getting all over the cage. .


:roflmao:can a bunny get anymore spoilt??!!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 10, 2010)

LOL I think it's more "can an owner get any more lazy" ....but I like your version better  hehe


----------



## hartleybun (Jun 10, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> "can an owner get any more lazy"


only if she can invent a self-emptying - and- cleaning-litterbox:big wink:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll work on that!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 14, 2010)

How is everybody/everybunny doing?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2010)

We're all doing grand. The new job is going well and Poe still loves to hop into our laps looking for treats, the little mooch! He doesn't believe us when we tell him the chair is off limits when it's empty, but mostly just loves hopping around. He tries to get into the fireplace occasionally. I think he likes the black soot on his black fur.  He's got a great personality and I don't know what I'd do without him. I only wish it was a little cooler so I could get him outside on the porch, but I don't want to stress him out with the Florida heat!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> He tries to get into the fireplace occasionally. *I think he likes the black soot on his black fur.*


I can just imagine the little sooty bunny tracks hopping all over the place!  

Good to hear that everyone is doing OK, and you are settling into your job well!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 15, 2010)

Minda I just went through you blog. My goodness that Poe is one Cutie.

I love all your comments that go along with the pictures.

Susan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Sep 10, 2010)

I went out to lunch with some company representatives today at a Mexican restaurant. One rep got some steak soft tacos and they gave her a bunch of freshly minced cilantro to go with it. She had already seen photos of Poe (we were sharing pet pix), so when I asked her if she'd save any leftovers for him, she was thrilled to do it.  Here he is enjoying it!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 10, 2010)

Lol! Very cute! So, I guess Poe is a fan of Mexican restaurants now. Hmmm, why don't you take him out with you next time 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Sep 11, 2010)

Aww! Poe eating takeout! I LOVE the photo of his little mouth. :hearts: So kissable!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 11, 2010)

Yummy mom!! Too cute.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 10, 2014)

Just read back through this.  Too fun. Love my Poe. He has his own facebook page now. facebook.com/fromthepenofpoe 
I'm going to try to get back here from time to time, though.


----------

